# US Roadtrip in a Cart of the past



## Michael Russo

What better thread than to post this as the European who spends his first night in a 31 ft RV headed West... Fremont, we're coming 

Pics to come when I have a better signal... 
Kinda weird here in this remote yet quiet RV park in the heart of Mississippi!
Edited: there you go:










By the way, @ModFather , this sucker does have a _V10_... and it is _*thirsty*_ (filled the tank with more than 35 gallons after 300 miles today... darn good thing it takes 87 unleaded... and we're not paying EU prices for gas 3x what most pay over here...


----------



## ModFather

Michael Russo said:


> What better thread than to post this as the European who spends his first night in a 31 ft RV headed West... Fremont, we're coming










@Gary Moore lock up the sheep, he's coming to California!!!!!!! Is it too late to build a wall at the California border? Time to Make America Green Again, no more Belchums. That's how the place got it's name, the only place in the world where they defile American fries by putting mayonnaise on them and call them Belchum fries!









Sorry Michael, you have to put up with a little Californican hazing before you are allowed to enter. WELCOME TO CALIFORNIA, THE GREEN AND GOLDEN STATE, home of everything TESLA!


----------



## Gary Moore

Michael Russo said:


> Mississippi


Sheep security protocol in effect. (There actually are many nearby sheep, and I did not steal them from Ireland, I swear, unless photos count.)

I see Michael that you're in familiar Rebel held territory, but since Governor Jerry Brown was only joking about building a wall around California to keep certain presidents out of it, all you should need to do is not let them catch you sneaking contraband flora or fauna into the state. (They asked me at the checkpoint once what my artificial Christmas tree was, so don't worry a lot.)


----------



## ModFather

Michael Russo said:


> By the way, @ModFather , this sucker does have a _V10_... and it is _*thirsty*_ (filled the tank with more than 35 gallons after 300 miles today... darn good thing it takes 87 unleaded... and we're not paying EU prices for gas 3x what most pay over here...


Wait till you get to the Rockies, you will be lucky to get 3 mpg. I note that you are purchasing Love's non-branded, bottom of the barrel gasoline. So much for loyalty! 

I advise that you get out of Mississippi as quickly as possible to avoid the local "hospitality" - squeal like a pig, Deliverance style. ( @Gary Moore that one should leave him scratching his head)

When you get to Californication, you will find gasoline prices a "bit" more expensive. That's because the State wisely adds a lot of taxes to cover such things as road repair caused by 31 ft Coachmen. Remember, your contract only covers 100 miles a day, so your journey is really going to start adding up! Might be cheaper to just stay at the Ritz Carlton!

Incidentally, you will find the best gasoline prices at Costco and they make some fairly decent hot dogs and other knoshes too. Best hamburgers are at "In-n-Out" and "the Habit". Don't eat the crappy subs at Subway shown in your picture, get one from "Jersey Mike's" instead. We like the Zuppa Toscana at "Olive Garden." Want good Chicano food? Stop at most any taco truck parked at a street corner in California. Want good Mexican food? Go to Mexico!

Lastly, the maximum speed limit for anyone driving 10 in hand and pulling a 31 ft. behind is 55 mph on California highways. So SLOW DOWN this is not the Autobahn!


----------



## Badback

ModFather said:


> @Gary Moore lock up the sheep, he's coming to California!!!!!!! Is it too late to build a wall at the California border? Time to Make America Green Again, no more Belchums. That's how the place got it's name, the only place in the world where they defile American fries by putting mayonnaise on them and call them Belchum fries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Michael, you have to put up with a little Californican hazing before you are allowed to enter. WELCOME TO CALIFORNIA, THE GREEN AND GOLDEN STATE, home of everything TESLA!


Easier if he comes in from Mexico.


----------



## ModFather

Badback said:


> Easier if he comes in from Mexico.


You can thank Mexicans (legal and illegal) for the inexpensive fruits and vegetables you enjoy


----------



## Gary Moore

I don't know your plans, but let's presume that you did not get lost leaving LAX and are on some boondoggle. 

If you are not the "head-for-the-mountains" kind of guy, then you can get your kicks on Route 66 (now I-40).

There is an RV park in Winslow, Arizona, site of the song "_Take It Easy_," written by Jackson Browne for the Eagles.

("I was standing on the corner of Winslow, Arizona, such a fine site to see...")​
About half an hour west of Winslow, and about 6 miles south of I-40 from Exit 233, you can see what would happen if some not-so-neighborly extraterrestrials arrived and merely started a big rock fight with us.

There's a small museum and viewing stand for the Barringer Meteor Crater.

(Do not under any circumstances stop at the Hotel California. "You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.")


----------



## ModFather

Gary Moore said:


> I don't know your plans,


I'm not sure, but I think they are driving all the way to the Promised Land via the Northern Route.


> (Do not under any circumstances stop at the Hotel California. "You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.")


The Hotel California in Todos Santos, Mexico SWEARS they are the real deal. I have been there too many times to count and I will return.


----------



## Gary Moore

ModFather said:


> the Promised Land via the Northern Route


Of course.

My father's parents once spoke over our heads as kids in Alsatian. They told the census taker that they were Irish, but even my brother and I suspected their chat was not in Gaelic. (The cuckoo clock gave it away.)

Why would Germans come to America to see vast miles of desert with giant holes in it? Enough to make anyone long for an ale or two.:beercheers:

Germanic wanderers would seek out tall mountains and the Coors Brewery in Golden, CO., where they may consume free suds. Elon should have scheduled the big party for Oktoberfest.


----------



## Michael Russo

Thanks to all for your interest & advice...!

Update 7/23:

Drove >800 miles today and had to stop for gas three times (who said range anxiety appeared with EVs? ) - 70 mph 'cause we needed to get moving, translated in less than 7 mpg
Suspension is awful (feels like an early 80's car, at best !), the engine is super loud and you really have to watch manoeuvring 
On the other hand, the wifey & (big) kids love to be able to move around and even lay down to rest while the paterfamilias does the driving! 
We indeed took the 'northern route', meaning after driving down from Atlanta to Mississippi all the way west to catch I40W... 700 miles thru AL, SW TN, AR, OK and finally North TX to take a break south of Amarillo!! Whew!!
Tomorrow, we should reach the Northern Rim of the Gd Canyon where we will stay for three nights/two days; then a detour to Southern UT to admire Bryce and Zion before heading down to CA where we will 'park' the RV in Fresno for 5 days
Renting a minivan so the 55 mph limit will be less of an issue... Plan for a day in Yosemite than head to Fremont to spend 2.5 days in the San Fran area (the city, Napa, the Redwoods, Carmel... as well as THE plant - parking lot at least!! - are on the program!! )
We will be taking a more southern route via Joshua Tree National Park then a much longer stretch thru TX, including an overnight near Fort Worth... need to be back in NW Atlanta on 8/8 to fly back to la Douce France...
More to come ... 
Mike

PS. By the way, ModFather, with a 7 mpg mileage, I have exploded what was left of my loyalty... it's Love's and 87 unleaded max!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Beautiful skies...










And particularly this one, last night in Mississippi!!


----------



## Michel Zehnder

You're really burning a lot of dinosaur juice there...


----------



## JWardell

What a great trip! You have some incredible destinations there, I'm very jealous! I'm not sure that thing will fit in the Zion tunnels though.


----------



## Michael Russo

And a brand new day...










on the road again, Route 66, destination Grand Canyon, AZ!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Just entered New Mexico and luckily found the Russell's Travel Centre as I was almost out of that gas...

Interesting place, full of Route 66 memorabilia and even this:










Imagine, someday, maybe in 50 years, there will be have a - by then - classic Model ≡ (sorry, could not resist!), in a little store next to a 1 MW Supercharger station with 25 stalls !!


----------



## EValuatED

Don't stop here, however...


----------



## Michael Russo

EValuatED said:


> View attachment 2347
> Don't stop here, however...


k, promise!


----------



## EValuatED

Michael Russo said:


> k, promise!


When I took this pix, I sent to family, friends, and colleagues: "I am simultaneously grateful and horrified to see this information!"

Let me tell you, I was not the only one at the reststop parking lot scanning around when I got out of my vehicle!


----------



## Michael Russo

Where was it?


----------



## EValuatED

Michael Russo said:


> Where was it?


Actually pretty far off from where you are now (though don't know where you're headed after Fremont)... off of Rt. 82, North of Yakima, Washington St., not too far (relative term in the 
West) from some very nice vineyards!


----------



## Michael Russo

Wow! You are right, after our 5 days in CA we have to drive the gas-guzzling beast back to Atlanta... so Washington State - and its rattlesnakes!! - will have to be for another day...


----------



## EValuatED

Michael Russo said:


> Wow! You are right, after our 5 days in CA we have to drive the gas-guzzling beast back to Atlanta... so Washington State - and its rattlesnakes!! - will have to be for another day...


But... that doesn't mean you couldn't pass some rattlers on your trip (Texas, I'm looking at you)... all joking aside, enjoy and thanks for the roadtrip pix & stories!


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> Wow! You are right, after our 5 days in CA we have to drive the gas-guzzling beast back to Atlanta... so Washington State - and its rattlesnakes!! - will have to be for another day...


you just need to stay on the snake-free west side of the state


----------



## Michael Russo

Brief update from Page, AZ...
Have been out of signal in RV campground 40 miles north of the Gd Canyon lodge on the North Rim!
More on Saturday from CA with better wireless!


----------



## JWardell

Michael Russo said:


> Brief update from Page, AZ...
> Have been out of signal in RV campground 40 miles north of the Gd Canyon lodge on the North Rim!
> More on Saturday from CA with better wireless!


Be sure to visit one of the Antelope canyons, you can just drive into the Lower canyon without a reservation. Incredible.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BPxnHqmjQwA/


----------



## Michael Russo

Now in Springdale, UT in the heart of Zion National Park... Beautiful sights...










Tomorrow, on way to Bryce!


----------



## Michael Russo

Michael Russo said:


> Brief update from Page, AZ...
> Have been out of signal in RV campground 40 miles north of the Gd Canyon lodge on the North Rim!
> More on Saturday from CA with better wireless!


Would love to add a couple of more shots yet wireless here does not enable it at this late hour... so here is my last attempt for the night!
Guess lots of you will recognize the gorgeous Horseshoe Bend on the North Rim of the Grand Canyon, 3 miles ahead of Page, AZ on Hwy89!!


----------



## KennethK

Michael Russo said:


> Would love to add a couple of more shots yet wireless here does not enable it at this late hour... so here is my last attempt for the night!
> Guess lots of you will recognize the gorgeous Horseshoe Bend on the North Rim of the Grand Canyon, 3 miles ahead of Page, AZ on Hwy89!!
> 
> View attachment 2440


If you are going up to Bryce, then make sure you travel past Escalante toward Boulder on Highway 12!!! Seriously


----------



## Michael Russo

KennethK said:


> If you are going up to Bryce, then make sure you travel past Escalante toward Boulder on Highway 12!!! Seriously


Would that be on the way or is it a detour up from Zion? Thx for the tip!!


----------



## KennethK

Michael Russo said:


> Would that be on the way or is it a detour up from Zion? Thx for the tip!!


It is just further on down highway 12 from Bryce ( east). If you have the time to go there.


----------



## Badback

If you have time, go see Capitol Reef, it is magnificent.


----------



## KennethK

After you leave Bryce, take highway 12 to highway 24 to Capitol Reef as @Badback mentioned. The drive between Escalante and Boulder is amazing!


----------



## JWardell

Michael Russo said:


> Would that be on the way or is it a detour up from Zion? Thx for the tip!!


Escalante area is North, in the opposite direction from Bryce to Zion. We did the opposite drive as you in December; Zion to Bryce and then down to Page. It's why we also missed the Escalante area. We needed much more time!

If you are driving in this area at night BE VERY AWARE OF DEER. Heading back from Bryce to Zion at night was one of the scariest drives I've ever taken. Deer all over the roads for miles. And if you keep passing dozens of hopper trucks, those are full of our infamous US "clean" coal, heading down the road to Page to constantly fill the largest single CO2 producer Navaho Power Plant in Page.


----------



## Michael Russo

KennethK said:


> It is just further on down highway 12 from Bryce ( east). If you have the time to go there.





Badback said:


> If you have time, go see Capitol Reef, it is magnificent.


Thanks, guys, I'll check the map and the extra miles...
This is already a VERY long trip, mile wise (3400 to-date from Michigan on 7/11!) and we still need to drive to Fresno tomorrow, roam around the Bay Area then drive back to Atlanta...


----------



## ModFather

I am reflecting on how this guy and his family are traveling through some of the most beautiful country in the world, yet tonight he is going to be frantic looking for a questionable WIFI connection to access information about one of the most important revelations of this young century. I would never pass up an opportunity to travel through this country, but tonight I will be glued to my laptop and Nikola Tesla himself couldn't drag me away! I do know that he will be in Fremont early next week, where he will prowl the parking lot and undoubtedly find a few Model 3s to photograph, touch, and admire - so it is not all bad!

Drive safe and enjoy @Michael Russo and family, rest assured we will discuss the reveal to death here on our end!


----------



## Michael Russo

Don't mean to change the subject of the evening, yet gotta wish you all good night and sweet Model 3 dreams... 
Got to drive 550 miles to Fresno today after finding my 









@ Bryce Canyon today... 




























True Hoodoo power!!


----------



## JWardell

Bryce is so amazing...did you have the time to hike down into the canyon?


----------



## MelindaV

are you headed east on I-70 (or did I read that wrong and you are going TO Fresno?)? if so, an awesome drive (ok - maybe it would be a bit scary in a motorhome) is thru Colorado National Monument, just west of Grand Junction, Colorado. 
I happened upon it when I had a few hours to kill before going to the airport during a work trip a number of years ago and am still in awe of it.

the road is 22 miles of hairpins that looks mostly like this (much of it along cliff faces):









and the views like this:


----------



## Michael Russo

JWardell said:


> Bryce is so amazing...did you have the time to hike down into the canyon?


No, unfortunately, only went up and down from Zion in one day, there was a thunderstorm at first with downpouring rain which kept us in the Visitor Center for almost 30' plus one of our daughter has weak ankles...
Most of our walking was in Zion the day be4.

Beautiful pic by the way, J, thanks!


----------



## Michael Russo

MelindaV said:


> are you headed east on I-70 (or did I read that wrong and you are going TO Fresno?)? if so, an awesome drive (ok - maybe it would be a bit scary in a motorhome) is thru Colorado National Monument, just west of Grand Junction, Colorado
> 
> and the views like this:


Melinda, thanks, gorgeous indeed!!
We'll have to add that to our bucket list 'cause we did the 550 miles _West_ to Fresno today...

You're right, I would also rather do that with a 'normal' car than with the monster we got now.

Picking up a rental minivan at the Fresno airport in the morning to drive to Yosemite tomorrow (more pics for the album I'm sure!)!

Then on the way to Fremont for my magical discovery of the plant parking for hopefully my very own first sighting (max. 30', wifey would not allow more!! ) and two more days in the Bay Area!

Fun fact, we have already driven a total of 4200 miles since we landed in Detroit on 7/11, of which 3000 since we took the RV in Atlanta last Saturday! And, during all this time, we saw _only two T≡SLA_ before entering CA this pm !! Of course, already about five times that in the last two hundred miles in this state!


----------



## Michael Russo

And guess who we met - by _almost_ pure coincidence, at the Bakersfield SC...??
Our friend @GeneL from Teslarati, who was on the way back home in LA from the delivery event!! Great to meet him!










Gene was even kind enough to come near the gas-guzzling monster - big kudo to him!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Brief update for the day (it's late again, even when I am on Pacific Time!!! )

Added quite a lot of Mb of pics to my iPhone in magical Yosemite today (yes, this is what we have come to today, taking pics in nature with your phone!! ). Actually this goofball writing to you forgot his Nikon D90 at home as we all rode in a cab to take the HST (English for TGV... ) to Charles de Gaulle (Paris airport)

But I am diverging... Here are just a few of my better ones, IMHO...






































Driving to _*Fremont*_ tomorrow... hopefully the day will bring _some kind of magic_ too, albeit a different kind... :fireworks::rainbow::shootingstar:


----------



## Michael Russo

Last day of July brought us to San Francisco via Fremont... Did not see any Model 3 (yet?... :rainbow::rainbow::rainbow yet added to the good memories & pics collection... Most importantly, my family enjoyed the day too... and my wifey is the one now advising me to get Midnight S≡R≡NITY in the extended range config! 






































And in the evening, special event that will certainly rank high on the list of special moments during this month over the Atlantic, we met @TrevP and his wife for a special 'Homemade' Italian downtown SF. Where Canada and France reach out taking about good vacation times, and of course Model 3!!!










Then a local reservation holder recognized THE online authority on Model ≡ (!) and had lots of questions to ask with more good times shared!! What a nice day to finish the month!

Thank you, Trev!! Just like Model 3, you're even more super in real life than on camera or on pics!!


----------



## Michael Russo

I don't give up easily... More to come...


----------



## Michael Russo

A day around San Francisco which started in Fremont...









then downtown via Palo Alto (!!) - see above post...












































and culminated with a sighting of a _*cart of the future*_ at a nearby drive though...
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/official-model-3-beta-watch-thread.2931/page-123#post-36904


----------



## Michael Russo

Before I part ways with it it tonight, here is a pic of our California ride (imagine taking the RV up and down the (very) hilly streets of San Francisco ( Michael Douglas! )!!
This Chrysler Pacifica is a comfortable, smooth cart of the present, a pleasant people mover in the early part of the 21st century...

I sure look forward to the day such vehicles will be available as EV rentals!!


----------



## ModFather

Michael Russo said:


> here is a pic of our California ride


MEH...............it needs some TESLA UniqueWCs to improve EV mileage!


----------



## Michael Russo

Last day before we head back to Atlanta tomorrow... time to warm up the RV again...

Today took the family to the most western point of our trip (Hawaii will have to be for another time...), Monterey to Carmel via Pebble Beach and the scenic 17-mile road...
























Departure tomorrow am for a first stop at Joshua Tree!


----------



## MichelT3

ModFather said:


> Time to Make America Green Again, no more Belchums. That's how the place got it's name, the only place in the world where they defile American fries by putting mayonnaise on them and call them Belchum fries!


Funny thing is, in Belgium they DON'T put mayonnaise on French fries. They have Belgian fries (which are much thicker) without mayonnaise. 
In Netherlands we eat Belgian fries WITH mayonnaise. 
Oh, the fun of different eating cultures!


----------



## MichelT3

ModFather said:


> gasoline prices a "bit" more expensive


For us EU citizens that's just a bit less cheap. Compared to € 1,55 per litre for RON 95 10E = US $ 8,40 per gallon if I'm right.


----------



## ModFather

MichelT3 said:


> Funny thing is, in Belgium they DON'T put mayonnaise on French fries. They have Belgian fries (which are much thicker) without mayonnaise.
> In Netherlands we eat Belgian fries WITH mayonnaise.
> Oh, the fun of different eating cultures!


Wow, I didn't know that! You're right @MichelT3 the Belgian fires I had were in Bruuge on the town square. What is funny is that they brought the fires with a little cup of mayonnaise (about a tablespoon full). Well that mayo went fast and I asked for more mayo. The waiter said sure, that will be another US$2!  My apologies to all Belgians and La Crucera did buy some nice lace in Bruuge.

@MichelT3 can you help me with the pronunciation of Bruuge? I think the locals said "Brew Heh" We gringos kept saying "Bruge" (rhymes with YUGE) but the locals said that was wrong.....on so many levels. 


MichelT3 said:


> For us EU citizens that's just a bit less cheap. Compared to € 1,55 per litre for RON 95 10E = US $ 8,40 per gallon if I'm right.


Oh My Dog! no wonder the EU is going EV. It just illustrates how the big oil lobby in the US gets the US taxpayer to subsidize the oil industry in the US.

EV solar power all the way!


----------



## MichelT3

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks to all for your interest & advice...!
> 
> Update 7/23:
> 
> Drove >800 miles today and had to stop for gas three times (who said range anxiety appeared with EVs? ) - 70 mph 'cause we needed to get moving, translated in less than 7 mpg
> Suspension is awful (feels like an early 80's car, at best !), the engine is super loud and you really have to watch manoeuvring
> On the other hand, the wifey & (big) kids love to be able to move around and even lay down to rest while the paterfamilias does the driving!
> We indeed took the 'northern route', meaning after driving down from Atlanta to Mississippi all the way west to catch I40W... 700 miles thru AL, SW TN, AR, OK and finally North TX to take a break south of Amarillo!! Whew!!
> Tomorrow, we should reach the Northern Rim of the Gd Canyon where we will stay for three nights/two days; then a detour to Southern UT to admire Bryce and Zion before heading down to CA where we will 'park' the RV in Fresno for 5 days
> Renting a minivan so the 55 mph limit will be less of an issue... Plan for a day in Yosemite than head to Fremont to spend 2.5 days in the San Fran area (the city, Napa, the Redwoods, Carmel... as well as THE plant - parking lot at least!! - are on the program!! )
> We will be taking a more southern route via Joshua Tree National Park then a much longer stretch thru TX, including an overnight near Fort Worth... need to be back in NW Atlanta on 8/8 to fly back to la Douce France...
> More to come ...
> Mike
> 
> PS. By the way, ModFather, with a 7 mpg mileage, I have exploded what was left of my loyalty... it's Love's and 87 unleaded max!!


Done roughly the same back in 1987! Would love to pick up my car T Fremont and do it again.
Which I know isn't possible....


----------



## MichelT3

ModFather said:


> Wow, I didn't know that! You're right @MichelT3 the Belgian fires I had were in Bruuge on the town square. What is funny is that they brought the fires with a little cup of mayonnaise (about a tablespoon full). Well that mayo went fast and I asked for more mayo. The waiter said sure, that will be another US$2!  My apologies to all Belgians and La Crucera did buy some nice lace in Bruuge.
> 
> @MichelT3 can you help me with the pronunciation of Bruuge? I think the locals said "Brew Heh" We gringos kept saying "Bruge" (rhymes with YUGE) but the locals said that was wrong.....on so many levels.
> 
> Oh My Dog! no wonder the EU is going EV. It just illustrates how the big oil lobby in the US gets the US taxpayer to subsidize the oil industry in the US.
> 
> EV solar power all the way!


In Belgium mayonnaise with fries is for tourists.
Brugge is pronounced Brhûghû. Short u. Not Brouzjes.
Petrol prices here are not high because of big oil, but because of government taxes. I believe 65% of it. Those taxes pay for good roads, bridges and infrastructure. Not directly of course but high taxes do have advantages.


----------



## Michael Russo

Highlights for the day...

T≡SLA cars seen transported on I5 South on way to LA Area (no Model 3 though, wifey took the pics!)
















California getting its second wind on the path to a clean grid...
















Quiet (actually very quiet) sunset in a nearly deserted campground near Joshua Tree National Park...


































Big driving day tomorrow to Alamogordo, NM!!


----------



## Michael Russo

OMG... brief update after a (very) long day 2 (700 miles/1200 kms) driving the monster mostly on I10W... on our way to Acworth, which we should reach Monday night... 

Left Joshua Tree, CA at 7 am










and just got to Alamogordo, NM, around 9 pm local time (now Mountain Time of course, so 'lost' an hour).










Since I lost my sunglasses in Oklahoma City on the way over to the West, today with the bright AZ sun, I had to resort to a goofy back up plan (borrowing wifey's sunglasses!! )


















Had to stop _three_ times to refill, last time on Las Cruces, NM, an hour before Alamogordo... sun setting just before 8 pm already...










A little short drive tomorrow which will take us to Aledo, TX, close to Fort Worth...


----------



## JWardell

Thank you for continuing to share your trip with us, I'm loving all the photos of this beautiful area


----------



## Michael Russo

Early morning New Mexico beauty... 



















Long live the :unitedstates:!


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> View attachment 2736



love seeing the crisp blue sky! we have been socked in with smoke for the last week from a wild fires in BC and have not seen clear blue since.
Thursday I drove over to Bend (central Oregon) and here's a couple pix of the smoke hanging in the air (coming up to Mt Hood and on the way home just before sunset)


----------



## ModFather

Michael Russo said:


> Ealry morning New Mexico beauty...
> 
> View attachment 2736


This is a picture of the ubiquitous 'Nopal' cactus (Prickly Pear cactus: Opuntia ficus-indica). It was a staple of the Southwest/Mexico first nation people as well as the current inhabitants of Mexico. The thorns are shaved off and then the flat stem is julienned and added to a green salad. It tastes kind of like slimy pickles. The flat stem can also be battered in whole and fried and it tastes like breaded eggplant. The roundish nodule fruits on the flat stems are called 'tunas.' The are green and unripe in this picture. Later this summer they will turn bright red when ripe. You can then eat them and they taste like a very ripe pear.

This is a very useful plant with other uses - medicinal, sunburn, skin softener, etc. The Russo family has come in contact with the true essence of the American Southwest. When you left Joshua Tree and merged with the 10W, you were about an hour from our casa!


----------



## Michael Russo

Sorry we missed each other being so close. I thought about what you had written, @ModFather , as I was on the way to Joshua Tree... We left I10W in Las Cruces, NM, on the way North to Joshua Tree... Before that, I counted about an hour and figured your 'casa' must be around Beaumont, CA, then, no? 

Anyways, just concluded Day 3 of our return journey to Acworth, GA toddy, driving close to 550 miles to Aledo, TX, about 15 miles West of Fort Worth...

What was really intriguing, was to very quickly climb from dry Joshua Tree to 8500 feet/2500 m to very green (and during the winter ski!) territory in Lincoln National Forrest in New Mexico! Did not expect that!


















Also realized this was an old hunting ground of the Apache, with their famous chief, Cochise!










Then, after the downhill, miles and miles of flat, almost desertic land, with a far & wide view to the horizon!









Also, further east, around Artesia, NM, a myriad of oil & gas drills from a disappearing reality, some of them still active...


















And of course, more gas, always more gas, only option for now... 










Day 4 tomorrow will take us to the Deep South, in Brandon, MS!


----------



## ModFather

Michael Russo said:


> Before that, I counted about an hour and figured your 'casa' must be around Beaumont, CA, then, no?


The twin cities of Beaumont/Banning (total pop.~ 75,000) was founded by Phineas Banning, the father of the port of Los Angeles, in the mid 19th century. He operated a stage coach line from the port of L.A. to Yuma, Arizona. He built an overnight stage stop in Banning as a mid point between L.A. and Yuma. The stop flourished and twin cities built up around it. It was the home of the benign Cahuilla tribe of 'indians.' They were fortunate to escape the proselytizing by the Spanish missionaries and the resultant hardship and diseases and therefore flourished in this land of plenty. Today they have leveled the playing field by operating the popular Morongo Gambling Casino and owning the land where the Cabezon SuperCharger is located. Payback is a biotch.


----------



## Michael Russo

So I wasn't far off?


----------



## ModFather

Michael Russo said:


> So I wasn't far off?


Beaumont/Banning is located at elev. 2500 feet in the San Gorgonio Pass. Consequently the area tends to be windy at times as a result of shifting climatic differentials between the nearby moist coastal climates along the Pacific and the dry desert climatic micro-systems of the Mojave Desert and the Palm Springs Coachella Valley and therefore Beaumont is often euphemistically called 'Blowmont'. As a result the area is home to one of the largest wind electric generation 'farms' in the US and is smog free with healthful clean air. The area is bordered by San Gorgonio Mountain and San Jacinto Peak, the highest peaks in Southern California (Beaumontes). For 6 months out of the year, it is possible to go swimming in your backyard pool in 85F weather







or play a round of golf







or tennis







and then a 40 minute drive later go skiing in Alpine forests







Consequently the area is very popular with retirees.............driving TESLAs!


----------



## Michael Russo

Holy Camoli!! Or should I write Holy T≡SLA?!

This is my summary of an exciting Day 4 on our (otherwise loooooooong) drive back to Acworth, GA, which we are due to reach tomorrow late pm!

Started in Aledo, TX and of course after having passed Dallas on I20E, we of course had to get gas, again...! 
Yet the Longhorn was watching over us... so everything was smooth... As you know, you _don't mess with Texas_!! 










Then we were on the road again... greener landscape than what I would have thought... yet still long hours of driving, 70 mph on the cruise control... engine screaming with the 80's sound insulation of the Ford truck!! 

And suddenly, out of the blue, here is what I saw flying by my left eye, at >80 mph!!


















This red beauty (Mfg plates so presumably an RC) was about to exit the highway to recharge at the Lindale SC, off of I20...
Since I was driving, I requested the precious help of my wifey to take pic & videos (can't seem to charge these here... so maybe coming later)...
Amazing to see this so far away from CA yet a great sighting which certainly made my day!

Afterwards, we briefly stopped for some very classic Southern late lunch at a Louisiana Waffle House, which does not seem to have changed much in appearance since the mid-50's, yet yummy anyways!










Finally, were passed by an easy rider from Texas on his way east like us... Always wonder how these guys can do that with their arms and legs so high up... 










Anyways... two more nights in the RV.
Good evening (morning for the Europeans and those further to the East!) to all!!

Fun day ...!


----------



## MelindaV

glad in the shock of seeing the Model ☰ so far east you didn't swerve into it!


----------



## Michael Russo

MelindaV said:


> glad in the shock of seeing the Model ☰ so far east you didn't swerve into it!


You are so right!! I was besides myself... plus had to push the monster to >85 mph to keep up... 

Here is the video via Twitter... notice the appropriate t-shirt in the end... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894370664718532608
Then when it turn right for the exit, for a split second I thought of following it, then decided against it as it would have been politically incorrect with the whole crew with me eager to get to our campground in MS!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894371596097474560


----------



## ModFather

Michael Russo said:


> Then when it turn right for the exit, for a split second I thought of following it, then decided against it as it would have been politically incorrect with the whole crew with me eager to get to our campground in MS!


I am profoundly disappointed in you! A mere 10 minutes at the SC to drool over the car? What are we mice or men? Sheesh!

But I have to tell you, that car has a serious presence on the road! This car looks like it is ready to take on the world. Just sheer poetry in motion. It looks more blithe and nimble than the MS, yet keeping all the inherent good looks. Utterly stupefying! As the writer from Motor Trend said, "I am at a loss for adjectives!"


----------



## JWardell

@Michael Russo the forum only allows me to give your post one heart so I went over to twitter and made sure those videos got some more hearts there! I would be screaming in excitement. And if it were me driving, there would be an RV pulling into that supercharger!
They just look so good driving down the road, from every angle.


----------



## MichelT3

Lovely! Sleek and smooth car. 
Yeah, would also have followed to SC (rubbing it in...!). You obviously knew there was a SC coming up. 

Two observations. 
There is a sensor of sorts on the back window. Any idea?
Is this a Signature Red? Looks quite dark.


----------



## Michael Russo

MichelT3 said:


> Lovely! Sleek and smooth car.
> Yeah, would also have followed to SC (rubbing it in...!). You obviously knew there was a SC coming up.
> 
> Two observations.
> There is a sensor of sorts on the back window. Any idea?
> Is this a Signature Red? Looks quite dark.


Yes, I suspected that's why the driver exited so checked it on Teslarati and found the Lindale SC! Really wouldn't have loved to follow it, yet I expected RV Revolution! 

Don't think it was Sig Red. It is a little more visible on the second video.


----------



## Michael Russo

Ok. We're back to Acworth, GA, our initial and now final destination with the RV... 5,500 miles/8,800 kms in a little more than two weeks...

Nothing exciting to report today... 

The ladies has some last minute needs so where do we go...?












Flying tomorrow afternoon, back to Paris first!


----------



## EValuatED

Michael Russo said:


> Ok. We're back to Acworth, GA, our initial and now final destination with the RV... 5,500 miles/8,800 kms in a little more than two weeks...
> 
> Nothing exciting to report today...
> 
> The ladies has some last minute needs so where do we go...?
> 
> View attachment 2783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying tomorrow afternoon, back to Paris first!


Happy travels homeward and thanks for sharing your observations and pictures, we've enjoyed "traveling" with you & family!


----------



## Michael Russo

Special greetings to our friend @Dan Detweiler , who should know this area pretty well... 

Sleeping in the monster for one last night @ the Holiday Harbor Marina by Acworth...


























And had our last supper @ the Cracker Barrel in Cartersville (https://www.google.com/search?q=Cra...455b223d26a7:0x586b1cd28c6a4ede#istate=kp:xpd), probably a stonethrow away from your home, Dan, no?


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Michael Russo said:


> Special greetings to our friend @Dan Detweiler , who should know this area pretty well...
> 
> Sleeping in the monster for one last night @ the Holiday Harbor Marina by Acworth...
> 
> View attachment 2788
> 
> View attachment 2787
> 
> View attachment 2786
> 
> 
> And had our last supper @ the Cracker Barrel in Cartersville (https://www.google.com/search?q=Cracker Barrel Old Country Store&ludocid=0x88f5455b223d26a7:0x586b1cd28c6a4ede#istate=kp:xpd), probably a stonethrow away from your home, Dan, no?


15 minutes from the house!

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo

Good memories...


----------



## MichelT3

Hey! Seeing you side by side, it seems you put on some weight... Hamburger-Coke diet?


----------



## Michael Russo

MichelT3 said:


> Hey! Seeing you side by side, it seems you put on some weight... Hamburger-Coke diet?


 Mostly not enough cycling...

Will work on it though...


----------

